# empire gudgeon



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

ok, so i have decided that this is the fish i want to breed next. it is apparently easy to spawn but raising the fry seems to be incredibly difficult. 

does anyone have any experience with this fish? any experience at all will be helpful. i will be using very unconventional methods to attempt to raise the fry, so im not really looking for help in that matter.

what i am looking for is any information related to keeping them. i can find plenty of references telling me what kind of water and such, but i prefer to also have first hand accounts and observations. any and all observations will be helpful. i can analyze just about anything, be it behavior, food preference, color, preference for hiding locations, etc. 

so, anyone ever kept these gems?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Never seen them before great looking fish! Found this online Hypseleotris compressa see if it helps.


----------

